

Ask HN: Thread to buy/sell & trade domains? - marcomassaro

So almost everyone on here has domains but probably don't ever use them or get around to developing them. I think this would be a good thread to buy / sell or trade domains.<p>Post domains that you have, price (or if they're up for trading) and any other info.<p>I'll start off:
Looking to trade this domain for any other domain (if I like the name I'll trade!):<p>NeerBase.com (was going to create a directory of web engineers / paid service)
======
there
how about using <http://hntrades.com/>

~~~
marcomassaro
Didn't know about that. Thanks.

